# Featherlite Trailers hit or miss and anyone here from Billings MT?



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't own a trailer but I've only ever heard good things about Featherlite's. Most popular around here.


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a 3 horse bumper-pull Featherlite and I love it, never had any problems with rust or anything that has need maintenance.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

mmm Featherlite is south of the border, so would have to import it, not sure how much hassle that will be.

Have a Sundowner up here to look at


----------



## socks (Dec 28, 2009)

this is probably late but i would suggest the trailer shop in laurel, mt the guy that owns it is really nice and helps you he even will come down on a sunday for you to look at trailers and buy them! i really suggest him that is where i bought my new titan stock trailer very reasonable price. 
so now i would suggest a Titan trailer they are durable and everyone i see around is pulling a titan trailer they are very popular!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am assuming that it is aluminum if it is a Featherlite. Really watch for cracking, once those older trailers start cracking they fall apart. We used one on the ranch and completely tore it apart, the back of it fell and bulls went somersaulting down the road. Granted we thrash a trailer pretty hard, so maybe consider the life it has before. 
I have a friend that works for a trailer dealership and they get quite a few older Featherlites in for repairs, same with the newer Exiss trailers and some models and years of Sundowners.
A couple of weeks ago I looked at a brand new Sundowner and they seemed to have changed their design and they look like a pretty sturdy trailer. I really liked the framing and the door hinges. Not sure when they changed that stuff though.
The older Titans were great trailers! A friend bought a brand new one a couple years ago and it is falling apart already. He hasn't hauled much cattle in it either, mostly horses. But again going up and down dirt wash boarded roads is hard on any trailer.

Trailers are like trucks, they all have their bad years and models...you just have to sort through it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, I did have a bunch of trailers lined up to look at this week, but, as often seems to happen, the wheels came off of another deal, and guess what? The trailer has been put on the back burner until after harvest:twisted:

If anyone knows the British sitcom Only Fools and Horses, they will know the expression "This time next year Rodney we'll be millionaires" I swear that is what it is like living with a farmer!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Trailers are like trucks, they all have their bad years and models...you just have to sort through it!


Too bad Consumer Reports doesn't do horse trailers (or any horse equipment for that matter)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 2002 Featherlite. So far, other than a tiny amount of pitting in the floor, it's in fantastic shape. Just look everywhere for signs of wear. They're good trailers.


----------

